# Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?



## Snowie (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hatte hier ja vor einigen Wochen schon viel Fragen gestellt was meinen geplanten miniteich angeht...Jetzt habe ich ihn fertig und gleich ein Problem.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? (Seid gnädig ist schließlich mein erster)

Also der Teich steht jetzt eine Woche. Ist ein Mörtelkübel den ich vorher gründlich ausgewaschen habe um den gestank wegzubekommen. Substrat ist Spielsand gemischt mit Lehm (ca 20% Lehm). der boden ist bedeckt mit Steinen (um die sumpfzone zu errichten) und Zierkies.
In den Zwei Nierenförmigen Pflanzkörben sitzen jeweils 4 Pflanzen und unten auf dem boden, ebenfalls in einem Pflanzkorb, sitzt eine kleinwüchsige Seerose in Lehm. Als Sauerstofflieferant ist auf dem Boden noch __ Hornkraut.

Ist das vielleicht zu viel??
Weil die ganze Zeit war das Wasser glasklar, gestern auch noch.
Eben grade bin ich raus und es sah so aus:

 

Was ist das? Algen?
Hilfe 

Edit by Digicat: Bitte Bilder nur mit max. 1000 x 1000 Pixel und max. 244Kb hochladen; habe dein Bild verkleinert und als Attachment eingestellt


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

Servus Snowie 

Herzlich Willkommen  

Sieht für mich nach ziemlich hoher Wasser-Temperatur aus. Dadurch wird teilweise feinster Sand nach oben geschwemmt.

Steht dein "Mini" in der vollen Sonne, ohne Schatten tagsüber


----------



## Snowie (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

Hallo 

Verdammt, das war auch mein Verdacht. Weil es heute zum ersten mal richtig heiß war.

Also von Sonnenaufgang bis ca 1 Uhrsteht er in voller sonne, danach ist er den ganzen Tag im Schatten. Es ist auch recht wenig Wasser drin weil sehr viel Platz durch die Steine drauf ging... was kann ich da machen? Danke schonmal

Ich hab das jetzt mal sogut wies ging abgefischt


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

Servus Snowie



> .... was kann ich da machen?



Gute Frage, die Seerose braucht volle Sonne.

Temperatur messen und wenn zu hoch (höher als 25°C würde ich dem Mini nicht gönnen) > Teilwasserwechsel bis Temperatur paßt  . Auf die schnelle fällt mir sonst nix ein.


----------



## niri (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

hi snowie,



> was kann ich da machen?



ersteinmal ruhe bewahren  . du hast doch keine fische im teich oder? 
die sonne bis 13 uhr ist voll o.k. die pflanzen werden mit den höheren temperaturen gut klar kommen, denn in seichten, sümpfigen wasserzonen
größerer teiche ist die wassertemperetur auch nicht niedriger, wenn nicht sogar höher als in deinem miniteich.

und dann noch ein tipp, setz doch deine schöne wasserhyazinthe aus dem kleinen gefäß in den großen kübel, dann werden, solange die restlichen pflanzen noch anwachsen, die überschüßigen nährstoffe aus dem wasser gut etfernt.
lg
ina


----------



## Snowie (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*



			
				niri schrieb:
			
		

> und dann noch ein tipp, setz doch deine schöne wasserhyazinthe aus dem kleinen gefäß in den großen kübel, dann werden, solange die restlichen pflanzen noch anwachsen, die überschüßigen nährstoffe aus dem wasser gut etfernt.
> lg
> ina



Das war Ursprünglich auch geplant aber es ist jetzt schon sehr eng da drin. weil an den wänden so viele Steine stehen um die Kübel in der richtigen Höhe zu halten. Wird das dann nicht zu voll?

Also heißt das diese Algen werden immer wieder kommen wenn es zu heiß ist?

Danke für die infos

edit:
So ich hab das jetzt nochmal ganz genau unter die lupe genommen:

Der Zierkies ist auch leicht veralgt.
Der Kübel ist voll mit Mückenlarven...der kleine eimer daneben mit der wasserhyazinthe, da sind gar keine drin, auch keine algen. Was hat das zu heißen?
Ich hab die Hyazinthe jetzt umgesetzt in den Großen.

Eben hab ich auchmal Temperatur gemessen also er hatte ganz unten 27 Grad und er steht schon seit bestimmt 6 stunden im schatten.

Was ist mit anti algen mitteln? nicht zu empfehlen wahrscheinlich oder?


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

Hallo Snowie,

mach Dir keine Sorgen - das wird. Hast Du den Bottich komplett mit Steinen aufgefüllt um die Höhe für die Pflanzkörbe zu gewinnen? Wenn ich es recht sehe, hast du diese klassischen nierenförmigen schwarzen Körbe. Es wäre vielleicht besser gewesen, du hättest dafür zwei Backsteine oder ähnliches senkrecht als Unterbau genommen. Und die Seerose in einen Korb. Dann hast Du mehr Platz für Wasser. Je mehr Wasser desto besser.

Ansonsten - abwarten und Teetrinken (oder besser Eis essen) - die Zeit arbeitet für Dich. Und das mit den Algenmitteln vergessen wir mal ganz schnell wieder. Nimm - wie Ina schon sagte - die Wasserhyazinthe - die frisst den Algen das Futter weg.


----------



## ---Torsten--- (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

bei neu angelegten minis ist es genauso wie bei neu algelegten teichen das wasser wird erst mal grün
das sollte sich in 2-3 wochen von allein wieder geben
auf jedenfall die wassertemperaturen beobachten, nicht das der tümpel mal kocht (50-60 grad reichen schon) denn dann sind die pflanzen auch hin


----------



## Silke (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

Hallo,
genau, nach 3-4 Wochen wird jedes Wasser erst mal grün. Wenn deine Pflanzen sich eingelebt haben gibt sich das aber schnell wieder. Bis dahin fische sie ab - so gut es geht.


----------



## Snowie (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

Danke für die Hilfe 

also es herrscht reges mückentreiben im pott, (die werdne immer größer langsam krieg ich angst ^^ wenn die alle aufeinmal rauskommen *wah*) aber die algen wie auf dem bild sind nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Und die planzen wachsen auch recht gut sind alle schon einige cm gewachsen und die seerose hat schon 2 neue blätter, das doch ein gutes zeichen oder?? :beeten


----------



## matzeed7 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

wenn die Wasseroberfläche bewegt wird, zb durch eine kleine Pumpe, müsste das grüne Zeug eigentlich verschwinden....

Ich würde mir eine kleine Pumpe kaufen und dann das Wasser ein wenig reinplätschern lassen, so wird die Oberfläche aufgerissen..


----------



## Silke (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

Hallo,
fisch schnell die Mückenlarven ab, sonst hast du bald jede Menge davon herumfliegen. Bewegtes Wasser mögen Mücken übrigens nicht...


----------



## Snowie (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich fertig, schon wieder hin?*

das sind millionen wie soll ich die denn bitte abfischen ^^ die sind ja auch nich dumm und verschwinden sobald die mich sehen 

ich hab grade in dem kleinen eimer neben dem teich klitze kleine __ schnecken entdeckt, sind die gut oder schlecht? mit so ne spitzen haus...


----------

